# Rescue harness



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

A few of us had expressed interest in a lightweight rescue harness, sling for our dogs should they get injured out in the wilderness. A member in my SaR organization just sent this link out yesterday https://www.fidoprotection.com/fido-pro-airlift
I’ll probably buy one since it’s possible my dog could retear her Iliopsoas tendon in the future when we start bouldering again and can update with fit and how it packs. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zoey can be carried on my shoulders and we have done so once due to injury. I did this with her after seeing someone post on this forum doing it with their dog. The downside being the loss of having hands free. This harness would free up hands plus make lifting or lowering using rope possible. I'd be curious to try one out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would like your insight once you get it. It may make sense as a team purchase. I am also asking today at Beau's annual check up about Narcan for my kit as well as the annual replenishment of the dexamethazone and injectable benedryl.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

NancyJ said:


> I would like your insight once you get it. It may make sense as a team purchase. I am also asking today at Beau's annual check up about Narcan for my kit as well as the annual replenishment of the dexamethazone and injectable benedryl.


Well after I posted one of the County team leaders chimed in they had bought a few and aren’t happy with the fit. I’ll get in touch with him to see if they’ll let me try one before I buy.
We’re a trailing team so I’m not worried about her getting hurt while working just when we go on day hikes or backpacking.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

There are three lightweight emergency harnesses available that I’ve seen advertised recently. I’ve been debating on which to potentially go with, but haven’t decided on one yet. So far for each design I’ve wanted to tweak at least one thing ?

There is the Fido pro airlift

Mountain Dogware Pack a Paw Rescue Harness https://mountaindogware.com/dog-carrying-harness-usa.html

Ruff Rescue Gear Backcountry https://www.ruffrescuegear.com/

And then of course there are also always the nice rappelling harnesses available though perhaps not as pack friendly and requiring a little diy for straps.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

RoseW said:


> There are three lightweight emergency harnesses available that I’ve seen advertised recently. I’ve been debating on which to potentially go with, but haven’t decided on one yet. So far for each design I’ve wanted to tweak at least one thing ?
> 
> There is the Fido pro airlift
> 
> ...


Please post a review


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Please post a review


Sure once I finally pick one!


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

My results are in. For a 75lb male GSD I bought both the Ruff Rescue Gear harness (Medium 40-80 lbs ) and the Fido Pro Airlift (XL, 85 to 150 lbs reccommended by Fido Pro due to GSD length) and I hate to say it, but I'm not in love with either. 

The Ruff Rescue material feels finer and is customizable to dog size, however the chest section appears to fall quite low on a GSD frame and risks them tumbling out the front if lifted over back. Front carrying is possible if the user compensates for the weight of their front. The harness stays nicely on the dog when no tension is applied, however when lifted it does appear to compress the lateral thorax a bit more than I would like due to its shoulder strap configuration and more so than the Fido Pro. It also has a lot of straps due to the customization which may be difficult for someone to apply quickly if not tested ahead of time. Fit and functionality seemed better with a mal frame.

The Fido Pro is very basically built and is very simple to apply. Packs smaller than the Ruff Rescue If no tension is on the straps it is very loose and a conscious dog can easily remove themselves or a limb from its place. When lifted appears to compress sides of the thorax less than Fido Pro, however does require more consideration of movement to maintain security of the dog in the harness since they are restrained primarily by the leg straps and ventral support. The addition of another strap over the dorsum to keep the harness up on the dog would be nice. 

Both are quite difficult to lift a large dog over the back unless starting from elevated surface, but easy enough from the front. If I needed to raise or lower a dog I'd prefer a Ruffwear Doubleback or other rappelling harness for the fit security. 

I don't see either being very comfortable for my dog for extended periods, but either are probably decent enough to lend somewhat of a hand in an emergency situation, though designs are certainly not perfect.

I may try again with different sizes and see if that changes how I feel.


----------



## KathyW (Apr 27, 2021)

RoseW said:


> My results are in. For a 75lb male GSD I bought both the Ruff Rescue Gear harness (Medium 40-80 lbs ) and the Fido Pro Airlift (XL, 85 to 150 lbs reccommended by Fido Pro due to GSD length) and I hate to say it, but I'm not in love with either.
> 
> The Ruff Rescue material feels finer and is customizable to dog size, however the chest section appears to fall quite low on a GSD frame and risks them tumbling out the front if lifted over back. Front carrying is possible if the user compensates for the weight of their front. The harness stays nicely on the dog when no tension is applied, however when lifted it does appear to compress the lateral thorax a bit more than I would like due to its shoulder strap configuration and more so than the Fido Pro. It also has a lot of straps due to the customization which may be difficult for someone to apply quickly if not tested ahead of time. Fit and functionality seemed better with a mal frame.
> 
> ...


hi....I know this is an old post...but wonder if you tried the Mountain Dogware Pack a Paw Rescue Harness, and what you thought of it or why you didn't try it. Maybe something else worked for you? Would sure appreciate and advice!
Thanks....


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

KathyW said:


> hi....I know this is an old post...but wonder if you tried the Mountain Dogware Pack a Paw Rescue Harness, and what you thought of it or why you didn't try it. Maybe something else worked for you? Would sure appreciate and advice!
> Thanks....



I'm so glad you asked! Sorry for the delay! Of the 3, I think the Pack a Paw may be the overall winner in my opinion and I should have come back here to update when I tried it  .The material is quite lightweight and thin, but seems to hold up. Their harness does seem to ride high enough in the chest for a deep chested dog! Their strap system takes a minute to thread, but once on seemed to keep the harness up on the dog and I was rather easily able to lift an 80lb GSD behind the back from ground or elevated surface and carry pretty comfortably. I went with a large for mine.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Military insertion harness if the dog can handle the fit and weight. Tuck straps you would need to attach in the pockets or your backpack.


----------



## Lilazeva (9 mo ago)

I have been looking at these options as well. It looks like the Pack a Paw fits the best. 
I’m concerned that the straps aren’t attached all the way around from one side to other for support. Straps are only sewn on near the top. All the weight pulls on a small area by where each strap is attached. 
Does it seem like it would tear?


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Timely bumped post! Just got the Fido Airlift recently and yet to train Josie with it. It’s very light and an easy addition to the hydration pack I use when we hike. 
Last summer there was a hundred point lab (tourist) that had to be hauled off from the trails by our local fire deplane traffic due to heat exhaustion. 
It took hours for the FD to respond, I don’t think they were obligated to (?). 

Anyone here have any experience with their Fidopro rescue sling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Following....I would like to have one of these in my daypack for wilderness hikes, but I'm puzzled as to which one to get.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Did a little googling and came across these:









Emergency Dog Rescue Harnesses Comparison | Dog Gear Review


How to choose an emergency rescue harness for your dog? Which dog emergency sling is better? We tried and reviewed the four dog emergency rescue harnesses.




doggearreview.com













Dog Lift Harness - K9 Rescue Gear - Rock-N-Rescue


Our dog lift harness was made specifically for Search and Rescue K9s, but is perfect for carrying all quadrupeds safely and easily in any rescue situation.




www.rocknrescue.com










Large Dog Carrier Travel Hiking Carrying Harness Backpack


Soft large dog backpack carrier makes it easy to carry dogs when hiking, in an emergency, or in other situations.



www.petmallco.com


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

First time trying out the Fido Pro harness at home. Josie did great, me..not so much. 
After carrying her on my back around the backyard I’m reminded that my trail running legs are apparently not as strong as I thought they were.
Yet to do practice laps around the neighborhood. 
The thought of carrying her on the trails in the sling for miles gives me even more motivation to be careful out there.  
Strongly recommend getting the shoulder straps, even with the padding on it’s not the most comfortable on the shoulders. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizdinw (5 mo ago)

Anyone try the Fido Pro: The Panza Harness with Deployable Emergency Dog Rescue Sling ?


----------

